# TBS Superstation



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

I was wondering, did TBS have shows that started at x:05 and x:35, if they did, why did they abandon that format.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

For quite some time they did have their entire schedule starting at 5 minutes past the hour. The Braves used to have a game time at 10 minutes passed the hour instead of 5 minutes passed the hour like the rest of the league. Why did they abandon it? Don't know for sure, but my guess is it wasn't working.  But the practice lasted for many many years.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

I read somewhere the original reasoning for "Turner Time" was that if you watched say Seinfeld from 7:05 to 7:35, at 7:35 all the other stations would have started a new show and you would have missed the first 5 minutes of it, so why not stay on TBS and watch Home Improvement until 8:05.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

Yep, and Ted himself also gave the explanation that it also gave TBS it's own listing in TV-Guide. Now that Ted is out of the loop at Time Warner, they have since brought it back to the hour.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It could also work against them in that after your done watching a show on another channel your having to wait 5 minutes to watch the next show so it may cause someone to watch a different channel but for those that really want to watch that channel then they would end up getting an extra 5 minutes (probably advertisements on the top and bottom of every hour).


----------



## CopyChief (Jan 17, 2005)

Many of the big five networks have started to do this, too, with hit shows. Sometimes it's five minutes (Lost) and sometimes it's more (NBC's "Super Sized" Must-See Thursdays of yore). The jury's out on whether or not it really has a measurable impact, but Turner was definitely a pioneer in shifting the start times off the hour. That had been a TBS staple for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

derwin0 said:


> Yep, and Ted himself also gave the explanation that it also gave TBS it's own listing in TV-Guide. Now that Ted is out of the loop at Time Warner, they have since brought it back to the hour.


I really enjoyed WTBS when Ted owned it. I first saw WGSC in 1982. It had local ads. I wish Mr. Turner would buy it back, but he won't. I hardly watch TBS now. I enjoyed the music videos they had on Friday nights.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

CopyChief said:


> Many of the big five networks have started to do this, too, with hit shows. Sometimes it's five minutes (Lost) and sometimes it's more (NBC's "Super Sized" Must-See Thursdays of yore). The jury's out on whether or not it really has a measurable impact, but Turner was definitely a pioneer in shifting the start times off the hour. That had been a TBS staple for as long as I can remember.


Super sized means more ads. The actual shows arn't longer. I'm sure you're aware of that.


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> Super sized means more ads. The actual shows arn't longer. I'm sure you're aware of that.


I've noticed the programs do edit down to the same amount when removing the commercials. But what I haven't ever checked is if the following program (such as whatever follows Lost) has less commercials? Either way I suppose it lets the networks sell more commercial time during the program with higher ratings. I'm just glad there is nothing on at 9PM I want to watch.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

I've noticed, in Houston at least, after the 10 PM news the local big-3 affiliates sort of go into a Turner Time mode. For example the tonight show on KPRC will start at 10:35, and whatever plays after that (some inside edition type show) will start on 35 or 05, Conan will start on :35 I think, etc.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Letterman actually starts at :37.

The reason for this is that the local stations wanted more time for their news programs (read commercials). The networks started doing this more than a decade ago,

See ya
Tony


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

Actually, I think Leno, Letterman, and Koppel start at :35, at least for the E&W national feeds. It's the shows after them, Kimmel, O'Brien, and Ferguson, that start around :07, :37, and :37 respectively. One of those starts at :37.5, but I can't remember which.

Some markets, e.g. Denver, still delay programs locally to slightly later start times.


----------

